# Neues Projekt Webcam to mpeg to vdr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Webcam laufen lassen. Die Aufzeichnungen sollen dann als mpeg gespeichert werden. Dann wäre es noch cool, wenn diese ins VDR Format konvertiert werden könnten um sie dort einfacher auswerten zu können.

Die Webcam kann man z.B. mit

mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0 -fps 10

ansprechen.

Wie geht die Umwandlung am Besten? Achso hier läuft ein vdr 1.7.10 mit dem neuen PES Format.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gerne eine Webcam laufen lassen. Die Aufzeichnungen sollen dann als mpeg gespeichert werden. Dann wäre es noch cool, wenn diese ins VDR Format konvertiert werden könnten um sie dort einfacher auswerten zu können.
> 
> Die Webcam kann man z.B. mit
> ...

 

Hallo,

eine Aufnahme geht mit:

[code]mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0 -nosound -ovc lavc -o filename.avi [code]

leider gibt mencoder danach die cam nicht wieder frei.

 Also kein Strg + C möglich.

Außerdem bleibt noch das Problem der Wandlung ins vdr Format.

G. R.[/code]

----------

